# Personal Scorpion Collection



## Gsc (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just finished typing up a list of the scorpions I have in my personal collection...I have others come through the collection that I sell/ trade, but these are ones I'm trying to work with.  Alot are CB babies and will require time to raise up and try and get into breeding projects.... Hopefully one day I'll (along with some other GREAT US Scorpion keepers) will make many of these guys a staple of the US Scorpion communtiy/market!

Scorpions:

Centruroides exilicauda                                      Adult Group
Centruroides gracilis                                          1.1 Adult pair Gravid
Centruroides hentzi                                           Adult Group
Centruroides limbatus                                        0.0.5 CBB 
Centruroides vittatus "Mesic Morph"                     Adult Group
Centruroides sp. "Honduras"                                Adult Group
Centruroides sp. "Brazilian"                                  0.0.3 CBB
Centruroides sp. "Black" (Working on ID)                0.0.8 CBB

Diplocentrus whitei                                             0.0.1 Adult

Euscorpius flavicaudis                                      0.0.13 CBB
Euscorpius italicus                                           1.1 Adult Pair
Euscorpius tergestinus                                     0.0.8 CBB

Hottentotta polystictus                                       0.0.8 CBB 
Hottentotta trilineatus (possibly)                           0.0.8 CBB

Lychas sp. "Philippines"                                        0.0.2 CBB

Mesobuthus gibbosus                                          0.0.5 CBB

Parabuthus liosoma                                             0.1 Gravid
Parabuthus transvallicus                                      0.1 Gravid

Rhopalurus junceus                                        CBB & Sub adults 

Tityus bahiensis                                                 Group + CBB
Tityus costatus                                                  0.1 Gravid
Tityus serrulatus                                                 0.2 Gravid
Tityus stigmurus                                                 0.1 Gravid


I gotta say that I'm a Tityus & Euroscorpius guy....rare centruroides are another of my favorite...I really need to work on my groups alittle more.  The Mesobuthus & Hottentotta scorp young I have are really starting to win my heart over...so far- extremely hardy...growing pretty quick...and will eat about anything!  There are many more species I want... I haven't even gotten into my Androctonus fetish yet-lol!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 4, 2005)

Good to see other Americans trying to breed these scorps. I am working with the following in breeding projects:
Androctonus amoreuxi
Androctonus australis
Androctonus bicolor
Androctonus mauritanicus
Centruroides margaritatus (yellow morph)
Centruroides gracilis
Hottentotta hottentotta
Hottentotta jayakari salei
Hottentotta franzwerneri
Hetrometrus laoticus
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus paraensis
Babycurus jacksoni
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Probably a few more I cant think of now......


----------



## Christoph (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

Centruroides arctimanus 
Centruroides exilicauda 
Centruroides gracilis ex.Honduras 
Centruroides limbatus  
Centruroides margaritatus ex.Honduras  
Centruroides nigrimanus ex.Costa Rica 
Centruroides vittatus 

Rhopalurus junceus ex.Cuba 

Tityus bahiensis ex.Brazil 
Tityus falconensis ex.Venezuela 
Tityus paraensis ex.french Guyana 
Tityus stigmurus var. confluenciata ex.Brazil


----------



## Gsc (Oct 4, 2005)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...both of y'all have Tityus paraensis...I'm so jealous... they are an awesome species!
Nice collections...


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 4, 2005)

Currently...

Hadrurus arizonensis
Scorpio maurus
Pandinus imperator
Hadogenes troglodytes
Babycurus jacksoni

* Approx. between 5 and 8 Hadrurus arizonensis scorplings
* 4x Babycurus jacksoni (scorplings)


----------



## Gsc (Oct 4, 2005)

I miss my Babycurus jacksoni- I should have never sold my group.  They remind me of the African version of a Bark scorpion!  Love the colors!


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, as soon as I saw one, I wanted one! Very chuffed to have the species in my collection now (see my picture thread on them). Very beautiful scorps...


----------



## Nazgul (Oct 4, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> ...
> Euroscorpius flavicaudis                                      0.0.13 CBB
> Euroscorpius italicus                                           1.1 Adult Pair on the way
> Euroscorpius tergestinus                                     0.0.8 CBB
> ..


Hi,

a short note: The correct genus name is *Euscorpius*, although Euroscorpius would fit as well, as this genus is mostly occuring in Europe . 

Regards
Alex


----------



## Gsc (Oct 4, 2005)

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> a short note: The correct genus name is *Euscorpius*, although Euroscorpius would fit as well, as this genus is mostly occuring in Europe .
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex- I just got them last week- look like minature Flat Rocks- love 'em!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 4, 2005)

I am looking for Androctonus hoggarensis if anyone knows where I can get them I will be VERY HAPPY


----------



## MattM (Oct 4, 2005)

0.0.4 - Babycurus jacksoni
1.1.0 - Caraboctonus keyserlingi
0.0.1 - Centruroides gracilis
0.0.6 - Centruroides margaritatus (yellow morph)
0.0.4 - Iomachus politus
0.0.4 - Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.3 - Lychas mucronatus
1.1.0 - Opistacanthus asper
1.1.0 - Pandinus cavimanus
0.0.1 - Parabuthus transvaalicus

Expecting litter from:

Opistacanthus asper
Caraboctonus keyserlingi


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 4, 2005)

nice thread 

only interesting ones ill be getting babies off in the future are:
T.paraensis
H.swammerdami
L.waigiensis
U.mordax 
H.hottentotta (lovely lovely looking scorp...)


----------



## Brian S (Oct 4, 2005)

George, Lat me know if you have some extra H swammerdami. That is another one on my wish list.


----------



## MattM (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, is this a babies only thread? I've must have overread that  :8o


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 4, 2005)

no, 
i think Graham was just showing his lovely and huge collection to us


----------



## fusion121 (Oct 4, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> nice thread
> 
> only interesting ones ill be getting babies off in the future are:
> T.paraensis
> ...



What's been the length of your H.swammerdami pregnancy so far?


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey
the longest has been since the 20th november 2004

thats nearly 11 months >.>

CHRIST, thats a long time, ive only just realised it :|


----------



## MattM (Oct 4, 2005)

H. swammerdami  :drool: 
Wish I could get my hands on 2 of those, by matter of speaking!!!


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 4, 2005)

its almost hard to believe, but i shrunk my collection 25% yesterday...

1.0.0 Babycurus jacksoni
0.1.0 Centruroides exilicauda
1.1.3 Centruroides gracilis
0.0.5 Centruroides hentzi
0.0.4 Cenruroides margaritatus (yellow morph)
0.0.5 Centruroides vitattus
0.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
0.1.1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1.0.0 Hadrurus spadix
0.2.15 Isometrus maculatus
0.0.1 Leirus quinquestriatus
0.1.0 Opistopthalmus glabifrons
0.2.0 Pandinus imperator
1.0.0 Parabuthus liosoma
0.2.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1.0 Paruroctonus boreus
1.0.0 Smeringerus mesaensis
0.0.2 Tityus bahaensis (coming today  )
0.0.5 Titus falconensis
0.3.0 Tityus serrulatus
0.0.2 Uroctonus mordax
0.2.0 Vaejovis carolinianus
0.0.3 Vaejovis spinigerus
0.0.3 Vaejovis confusus
0.1.0 Vaejovis crassimanus


Really wishing I had more pairs.
oh well
I'm expecting T. serrulatus scorplings this spring, and hopefully another C. gracilis brood as well.
I'm a big fan of New World Buthidae and Vaejovidae and hoping to expand my collection to these familys.  I'm working on a trade right now that will do just that as well.  Its kinda funny to look back over my collection this year.... 1 January 2005 I started that day without a scorpion... at one point I had nearly 200 scorps, and now i'm back down to less than 100..... and to think i just sent out one of the rarest captive Vaejovids....


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Oct 4, 2005)

Rhopalurus junceus....ooo im jealous.  I think I'm gonna have to swing south of the boarder one day   it'll probably be cheaper than going to find some myself in Cuba


----------



## Michael (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

Buthacus arenicola
Buthacus leptochelys
Buthus barbouri
Buthus ibericus
Buthus mardochei
Buthus montanus
Buthus occitanus
Caraboctonus keyserlingi
Centruroides arctimanus
Centruroides gracilis
Centruroides margaritatus colour morph red
Hottentotta jayakari
Odontobuthus odonturus
Odonturus dentatus
Rhopalurus junceus

Kind regards
Michael


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 4, 2005)

0.0.1 Hadrurus spadix
0.0.1 Scorpio maurus
1.1.0 Hadogenes troglodytes
0.0.1 Babycurus jacksoni
0.0.1 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons

and 0.0.5 Centruroides vitattus should arrive next week.

I had planned on trying to breed my H. trog's..in about 5 years or so whenever they acutally mature.  I don't know if I'll still have them at that point.


----------



## drapion (Oct 5, 2005)

My scorps

 2.7.19 C.exilicauda
 0.0.1   Hottentotta spp.
 1.1.0   H.paucidens
 2.2.0   H.longimanus
 1.1.2   P.imperator
 0.0.1   Scorpio maurus spp.
 1.6.17 U.mordax
 0.0.10 B.jacksoni
 0.1.0  C.margaritatus (gravid)
 0.0.2  C.margaritatus (yellow morph)
 3.5.32 C.hentzi
 0.2.0  H.arizonensis
 0.1.25 V.carolinianus
 0.0.13 C.vittatus


 And I have more scorps showing up this week!So when I get them I'll update


----------



## final-sting (Oct 5, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> its almost hard to believe, but i shrunk my collection 25% yesterday...
> 
> Its kinda funny to look back over my collection this year.... 1 January 2005 I started that day without a scorpion... at one point I had nearly 200 scorps, and now i'm back down to less than 100..... and to think i just sent out one of the rarest captive Vaejovids....


you start the hobby at 1january 2005?   and 200, now under 100? why? you have sell your scorplings, or so many die?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 5, 2005)

Haven,t being keeping Scorp,s that long but here,s the current line up..

Androctonus amoreuxi 
Androctonus australis
Androctonus mauritanicus

Babycurus jacksoni

Buthacus leptochelys

Buthus mardochei 
Buthus occitanus 

Centruroides vittatus

Compsobuthus werneri 

Hottentotta franzwerneri 
Hottentotta hottentotta 
Hottentotta jayakari 
Hottentotta judaicus 
Hottentotta trilineatus 

Leiurus quinquestriatus

Parabuthus liosoma
Parabuthus transvaalicus

Tityus serrulatus

Scorpio maurus


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 5, 2005)

Hot scorps there.


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 5, 2005)

Impressive list of scorps you have there,Brendan.Just got my first Buthids-Babycurus.


----------



## Tityus (Oct 5, 2005)

Tityus bahiensis
Tityus falconensis
Tityus paraensis
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus trinitatis 
Tityus stigmurus

Centruroides arctimanus
Centruroides barbudensis
Centruroides exilicauda gertschi morph
Centruroides exilicauda (sculpturatus) 
Centruroides gracilis
Centruroides hentzi
Centruroides limbatus
Centruroides margaritatus
Centruroides margaritatus red colour morph
Centruroides margaritatus yellow colour morph
Centruroides vittatus mesic morph
Centruroides vittatus xeric morph


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 5, 2005)

final-sting said:
			
		

> you start the hobby at 1january 2005?   and 200, now under 100? why? you have sell your scorplings, or so many die?


I started the hobby before, and then after losing my first scorpion, I left the hobby for a couple years.  Then the scorpion bug bit me again, and I jumped in full force.  I've only had a few deaths this year, along with a few sales and a lot of trades.


----------



## DHunter (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, stupid noob question time.

Many of you list 3 numbers before each type of scorp. Is that to be read as adult males, adult females, and juveniles?


----------



## Gsc (Oct 5, 2005)

That's not a dumb question buddy... It's *Males. Females. Unknown Sex*

so 1.1 is a pair.... 1.2 is a trio... 1.1.13 is a pair and 13 unknown sex animals ...

your right...alot of people do use the last part for babies since some can't be sexed until they are older... but this same method is really common with reptiles also...and baby snakes can be sexed right out of the egg (or from live birth depending on species)...


----------



## DHunter (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks.
Got it now!


----------



## brachy (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi
Pandinus imperator pair
Heterometrus spinifer baby
only these species  :8o


----------



## stevenhman (Oct 5, 2005)

Salutations!

0.1.4 Pandinus imperator
0.0.3 Vaejovis carolinianus

Just starting a new job. Hope to have $$ soon for more scorps!


----------



## Prymal (Oct 5, 2005)

Greets-

Androctonus amoreuxi
A. australis
A. bicolor (1 gravid fem)
A. crassicauda
A. mauritanicus
Babycurus jacksoni
Buthacus arenicola
Buthus occitanus 
Centruroides exilicauda (1 gravid fem)
C. gracilis
C. vittatus (2 gravid fems)
Cheloctonus jonesii (1 gravid fem)
Diplocentrus lindo (1 fem is having babies as I'm typing - 11 so far)
D. peloncillensis (3 gravid fems)
D. spitzeri (2 gravid fems)
Euscorpius flavicaudis
Hadrurus arizonensis
H. arizonensis var. pallidus
Iomachus politus
Leiurus quinquestriatus
Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
O. wahlbergii
Pandinus cavimanus
P. imperator
Parabuthus liosoma
P. mossambicensis
P. transvaalicus
Uroctonus mordax (1 gravid fem)
Vaejovis carolinianus
V. spinigerus

Can you ever have enough!

Luc


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 5, 2005)

0.1.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.1 Vaejovis coahuilae


----------



## Prymal (Oct 6, 2005)

Snake Eyes -

H. spadix is on my future acquisition list. Very beautiful scorp.

Luc


----------



## drapion (Oct 6, 2005)

drapion said:
			
		

> My scorps
> 
> 3.8.19 C.exilicauda
> 0.0.1   Hottentotta spp.
> ...


updated as of today


----------



## Empi (Oct 6, 2005)

2.4.3 C. Vittatus
1.1.0 C. Exilicauda
0.0.9 C. Hentzi
0.0.2 V. Carolinianus
0.0.5 V. spinigerus
0.1.1 P. Imperator
Coming soon..
More Centruroides species I hope!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 6, 2005)

6 Pandinus imperator
2 Buthus ibericus
1 Buthus occitanus
1 hadrurus arizonensis ( think she is gravid )

But at the beguining of summer I had also:

5 Pandinus imperator more
1 Buthus ibericus more
1 Androctonus bicolor
1 Euscorpius balearicus
1 Butus occitanus more

This summer was for forget.


----------



## latastei (Oct 6, 2005)

1.2.x  euscorpius hadzii              
1.5.x  euscorpius balearicus          
0.0.5  babycurus jacksoni             
0.0.7 centruroides margaritatus      
0.0.5  iomachus politus              
1.3.0  pandinus imperator
1.3.8 buthus ibericus
0.1.4  buthus occitanus 
0.0.1  Parabutus tranvaalticus        
0.0.3  Tityus falconiensis     
0.0.2  Lychas mucronatus


----------



## Gsc (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow- This thread turned out pretty good- Nice to see what everyone is keeping!  I'm pretty impressed by my fellow Americans...not too shabby.  Give us a few years of working together establishing breeding colony and we'll be caught up with y'all overseas boys & gals!  Its a nice community!


----------



## drapion (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by drapion
My scorps

3.8.19 C.exilicauda
0.0.1 Hottentotta spp.
1.1.0 H.paucidens
5.3.0 H.longimanus
1.1.2 P.imperator
0.0.1 Scorpio maurus spp.
1.6.17 U.mordax
0.0.10 B.jacksoni
0.1.0 C.margaritatus (gravid)
0.0.2 C.margaritatus (yellow morph)
3.5.32 C.hentzi
0.2.0 H.arizonensis
0.1.25 V.carolinianus
0.0.8 C.vittatus
0.1.4 V.spinigerus
0.0.5 Vaejovis spp
0.0.6 T.bahiensis
0.0.2 P.liosoma
0.0.2 Centruroides spp. (Brazil)
Thanks Graham


----------



## redhourglass (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi.

At the time and date of this post I have the following:

One Hadogenes paucidens instar as a gift
One Hadrurus arizonensis (pallid form) as a gift
One Vaejovis puritanus adult as a gift
Two Smeringurus mesaensis wild caught in AZ on a collecting trip years ago
One Paruroctonus gracilior adult male from Carlsbad NM
One Pandinus cavimanus adult male from a pet store
One Parabuthus transvaalicus instar as a gift

Comments:  I'm not active in the hobby with puchasing online or trading today however in the past I have xeroxed taxonomic papers for NA scorpions.

Kind Regards.

Sinc. Chad :8o


----------



## Prymal (Oct 8, 2005)

Other scorpions-

Anuroctonus phaeodactylus (arriving soon - pending ID)
5 more D. spitzeri (arriving soon)
Opisthacanthus asper
O. rugiceps
An unknown Vaejovis sp. from Northern Mexico
and finally...been waiting years to get one and today at a pet store, purchased a 5" Asian forest scorp - H. longimanus! 
And that's it for 2005 (unless some D. whitei come along!).

Luc


----------



## woodson (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi all, I have these sp. below,
Name        Female    Male    Babies
A. a          2            2
A. am                               3 (6th instars)
A. b                       1         1 (2nd instars)
B. a          2            2
B. j                                  8 (4th -5th instars)
C. v          1
H. c                                 1 (4th instars)
H. j                                  1 (4th instars)
H. s          1                      2 (3rd instars)
H. t          1            1
L. q          3            1         1 (5th instars)
M. m         6            6        many
H. h                                  9 (2nd-4th instars)
P. i           1            1
P. l                                   3 (5th -6th instars)
P. m                       1         6 (2nd -3rd instars)
P. t           2
S. m          4           2         1 (6th instars)
Z. f           1                      1 (2nd instars)


----------



## darkeye (Oct 8, 2005)

Here we go...

0.0.1     Androctonus australis
0.0.1     Androctonus bicolor
0.0.4     Centruroides exilicauda
0.0.9     Centruroides vittatus
1.2.0     Hadogenes paucidens
0.1.0     Hadrurus arizonensis
0.0.1     Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.1     Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
0.0.1     Opistophthalmus wahlbergii
0.0.2     Smeringurus mesaensis
2.6.5     Vaejovis carolinianus
0.0.1     Vaejovis coahuilae
0.0.14    Vaejovis spinigeris


I started in June with 
0.0.0  of everything...  go figure!

Martin


----------



## Prymal (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello Martin-

Yeah, it's quite amazing how fast the collection grows and how numerous the specimens become in just a short span of time. Just imagine the numeric possibilities by next June! 

Luc


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 11, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> 6 Pandinus imperator
> 2 Buthus ibericus
> 1 Buthus occitanus
> 1 hadrurus arizonensis ( think she is gravid )
> ...


Just say that this weekend my family growth a little with:

Androctonus australis

Hadogenes paucidens

Scorpio maurus palmatus ( for now the more nice looking scorp, but just untill growth the australis)


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 11, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Just say that this weekend my family growth a little with:
> 
> Androctonus australis
> 
> ...


the paucidens are sweethearts... corazones dulces?

have you seen the maurus hit his telson on the ground?

nice new scorps


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 11, 2005)

Better only dulces  

No yet, the maurus just hit the ground, when it do a mistake stinging the cricket.

Just a bad pic.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 11, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Better only dulces
> 
> No yet, the maurus just hit the ground, when it do a mistake stinging the cricket.
> 
> Just a bad pic.


nice, i might have to get one of those if Krazy8's still has them this weekend
(insect fair at a local college, can't wait!)


----------



## Scorpionidad (Oct 11, 2005)

*Wow*

If I had the money and knew where to go to get some species around here I'd have a nice collection of my own! I have Emps, and 1 Heterometrus Petersii that I picked up from Biloxi MS before Katrina ripped it a new one.


----------



## Empi (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump! I know thats not everyone!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Oct 29, 2005)

male/female/scorplings
0.1.13 Hadogenes troglodytes


However all I bought was one female for $15, the other 13 are bonus babies


----------



## drapion (Oct 30, 2005)

just thought I should update

My scorps


3.8.19 C.exilicauda
0.0.3 Hottentotta spp.
1.1.0 H.paucidens
0.0.3 H.longimanus
0.1.2 P.imperator
0.0.1 Scorpio maurus spp.
0.0.3 Lychas spp. 
0.0.6 B.jacksoni
0.1.0 C.margaritatus (gravid)
0.0.2 C.margaritatus (yellow morph)
2.4.8 C.hentzi
0.2.0 H.arizonensis
0.1.12V.carolinianus
0.1.12 C.vittatus
0.1.4 V.spinigerus
0.0.5 Vaejovis spp
0.0.6 T.bahiensis
0.0.2 P.liosoma
0.0.2 Centruroides spp. (Brazil)
0.0.1 Centruroides spp. (Black)
0.0.1 P.transvaalicus
3.3.0 M.martensii


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 31, 2005)

Think I've got a fairly varied collection going, Buthids are definitely my favorite scorpions. Still hoping for P. transvallicus and any other Tityus sp.


1.1.0   A. australis
2.0.0   A. amourexi
1.2.0   A. mauritanicus
1.0.0   A. bicolor (aneous) I believe
0.1.8   P. liosoma
4.6.12 C. exilicauda
1.1.14 C. vittatus
1.0.0   C. gracillis
1.0.0  H. trillineatus
0.0.3  T. baheinsis
0.1.4  T. serrulatus (coming this week, Thanks Graham!  )
1.2.0  H. spinifer
1.0.0  O. asper
2.4.6  B. jacksoni
4.6.12 P. imperator


----------



## joe8421 (Oct 31, 2005)

1.1A.bicolor
1.1A.australis(Lybicus morph)
1.1A.australis(Typical morph)
0.0.3A.mauritanicus bourdoni

1.1C.gracilis
0.0.4C.margaritatus(red morph)
0.0.3C.limbatus
0.1C.nigrimanus

0.0.5T.falconesis


----------



## ScorpDude (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine currently stands at *drum roll*

1 heterometrus laoticus

*takes deep breath* glad I got that one out in one piece!

I've also got:
1 python regius
1 pantherophis guttattus
1 Eublepharis Macularis

And the usual, cat dog n chipmunk


----------



## Jacobo (Nov 4, 2005)

*my small sp list*

ok... my list..... not so much longer

 5   tarsoporosus klugueri  -------------morph anchicaya
 3   tarsoporosus klugueri  -------------tipical morph 
 9   opisthacantus elatus 4, 5, 6 instar
 14 opisthacanthus elatus  1, 2, 3, instar
 4   centruroides gracilis
 4   centruroides margaritatus
 3   tityus forcipula
 7   tityus bahiensis Group  (undetermined yet)
 5   tityus ashtenes Group  (undetermined yet)
 2   tityus antioquensis
 3   tityus pachyurus
 6   ananteris ..........sp???  
 4   rhopalurus laticauda

in chactas i can find it to the genus... not to the spp... cause i haven't the keys (yet actually revising papers for it)

 5 Broteochactas .... spp??
 2 Theutraustes   .... spp??
 6 Chactas          .... spp??
 2 Brotheas         .... spp??



that' all for now.... jejejeje.. not so bad for a relative begginer..???

sorry... my english sucks,,....

                                                                    Jacobo Campuzano Duque.


----------



## FortCooper1982 (Nov 4, 2005)

1.0.3.Heterometrus Spinifer
1.0.1 Pandinus Imperator
1.1.0 Hadogenes Paucidens
1.2.0 Hadrurus Arizonensis
Always on the look out for new spieces!!!


----------



## Scolopendra (Nov 4, 2005)

Now:
0.0.1 unknown spp
Former:
0.0.1 Androctonus austrailus
0.1.0 Pandinus imperator
anyone have any A.bicolor babies? need to rebuild my collection.


----------



## MattM (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:

0.0.3 - Babycurus jacksoni
1.1.0 - Caraboctonus keyserlingi
0.0.1 - Centruroides gracilis
3.3.0 - Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.4 - Iomachus politus
0.0.4 - Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.3 - Lychas mucronatus
1.1.0 - Opistacanthus asper
1.1.0 - Pandinus cavimanus
0.0.2 - Pandinus imperator
0.0.1 - Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 19, 2006)

1.1.26    Heterometrus spinifer
1.1.0      Lychas scutilus
0.0.2      Chaerilus rectimanus
0.0.25     Mesobuthus Tamulus 


expecting little from Lychas scutilus ard 6mths...

and the M tamulus to grow up... hehe


----------



## Kaos (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's my scorps:

0.1.0 Androctonus australis libycus
1.1.1 Androctonus australis australis
0.2.0 Buthus occitanus
1.0.0 Buthus tunetanus
0.0.2 Centruroides sp.
0.0.1 Centruroides margaritatus
0.4.0 Hadogenes paucidens
0.1.0 Hadogenes sp. "Bicolor"
0.1.0 Hadrurus arizonensis
1.1.0 Heterometrus sp.
1.1.0 Heterometrus spinifer
0.0.1 Heterometrus wroughtoni
0.0.1 Hottentotta jayakari
0.0.10 Hottentotta polystictus
1.1.0 Hottentotta judaicus
0.2.3 Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.1.0 Nebo hierichonticus
0.1.0 Mesobuthus gibbosus
0.1.0 Mesobuthus tamulus
0.0.1 Opisthacanthus rugiceps
0.0.1 Ophistophtalmus boehmi
1.1.0 Pandinus cavimanus
1.1.30 Pandinus imperator
0.2.0 Parabuthus leiosoma
0.0.4 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1.0 Scorpio maurus 
0.0.1 Tityus falconensis


----------



## Prymal (Jan 19, 2006)

Kim,

Very nice collection especially the M. tamulus! Been trying to get specimens of this fascinating Meso for years!

My collection has decreased dramatically since my last posting on this topic.
Current collection with gravid fems listed also:

2.2.0 Androctonus amoreuxi (gravid female)
2.2.0 A. australis
2.4.0 A. bicolor (gravid fem)
0.2.0 A. crassicauda
6.6.0 A. mauritanicus
0.17.0 Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (incld. A. p. bajae & A. p. pococki)
4.8.0 Centruroides exilicauda
5.7.31 Diplocentrus lindo (gravid fem)
3.4.11 D. peloncillensis (gravid fems)
2.4.9 D. spitzeri (gravid fems)
0.1.0 D. whitei
0.2.0 Euscorpius flavicaudis
2.0.0 E. hadzii
0.1.0 E. italicus
2.3.0 Hadrurus arizonensis
1.2.0 H. arizonensis var. pallidus
3.3.0 H. spadix
0.2.0 Mesobuthus eupeus
5.7.0 M. martensii

167 specimens from the former 300+! Also, all of the C. exilicauda and a few of each of the various Hadrurus spp. are being held for friends until temps warm-up here in order to ship.

However, I do expect my collection to increase in size this spring/summer as I'm hoping to add several specimens of Diplocentrus diablo, Euscorpius 'carpathicus', E. germanus, Mesobuthus gibbosus, and M. tamulus to my collection as well as additional specimens of M. eupeus, E. flavicaudis, E. hadzii, E. italicus, A. phaiodactylus, A. amoreuxi, A. bicolor, A. mauritanicus, D. lindo, D. peloncillensis and D. spitzeri! LOL

Best Regards,
Luc


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's my massive list.  


0.1.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.1 Vaejovis sp.
0.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## Empwrangler (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm impressed with the long lists of scorps im seeing. It is an addictive hobby isn't it. 

I myself am down to just one female emp. (Hopefully gravid again)

This spring I plan on picking up a few more. (Getting a house with more space)

Wish list includes H. Spadix and maybe a small colony of some barkscorpion.


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 19, 2006)

*collection update...*

0.1.0 Centruroides margaritatus (Honduras)
1.0.1 Centruroides exilicauda
0.1.0 Centruroides exilicauda gertschi
0.0.1 Mesobuthus martensii
0.0.1 Vaejovis sp.? (confusus ?)
0.1.0 Tityus costatus

Chris


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 20, 2006)

The list is growing a little

2.0.0 A. australis
1.0.1 A. bicolor
1.1.0 A. mauritanicus
0.0.2 A. amoreuxi
0.1.9 T. serrulatus
0.0.3 T. bahiensis
0.0.3 T. falconensis
0.0.4 P. transvaalicus
0.1.0 P. liosoma
0.0.6 C. gracilis
1.2.6 C. vittatus
0.1.0 C. exilicauda
2.0.1 L. quinquestriatus
0.0.2 R. junceus
2.0.0 B. jacksoni
1.2.0 P. imperator
1.0.0 H. spinifer
1.0.0 O. walberghi


----------



## Prymal (Jan 21, 2006)

Jamison,

We'll have to get that A. bicolor count up a bit so you can get a breeding group going in the future! LOL


----------



## Prymal (Jan 21, 2006)

Jacobo,

Very impressive collection of incredibly rare (in the States) species, for anyone regardless of enthusiast level!


----------



## Michael (Jan 22, 2006)

Buthacus arenicola
Buthacus leptochelys
Buthacus sp.
Buthus cf. barbouri
Buthus montanus
Buthus mardochei
Buthus ibericus
Buthus occitanus
Centruroides arctimanus
Centruroides hentzi
Caraboctonus keyserlingi
Bothriuridae sp.
Odontobuthus odonturus
Odontobuthus sp
Hottentotta alticola
Rhopalurus junceus
Compsobuthus acutecarinatus


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 22, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Jamison,
> 
> We'll have to get that A. bicolor count up a bit so you can get a breeding group going in the future! LOL


With any luck we'll have Adroc's coming out of our ears! figuratively of course


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 23, 2006)

1.A. Australis 10males 10 females
2.A. Bicolor 10males 10 females
3.A. Crassicauda 10males 10 females
4.A. mauritanicus 10males 10 females
5.A. Australis hector 5males 5females
6.A. Amueroxi 10males 10 females 
7.C. Vittatus 5males 10females
8.C. Exilicauda 5males 10females
9.C. Hentzi 5males 10females
10.L.Q 10males 10feamles
11.P. Emporator 2males 3females 

my current list of what i got right now. still a few more i want though.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 23, 2006)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> 1.A. Australis 10males 10 females
> 2.A. Bicolor 10males 10 females
> 3.A. Crassicauda 10males 10 females
> 4.A. mauritanicus 10males 10 females
> ...


thats a hell lot from my wish list!!!!!!!!!!!:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## David Burns (Jan 23, 2006)

0-2-6 P. imperator (gravid female)
 0-0-1 H.longimanus
 0-0-2 A.australis
 0-0-1 H.hottentotta
 0-0-2 B.jacksoni
 0-0-6 Hadogenes sp.
 1-0-0 H.spadix


----------



## DeadIrishD (Jan 24, 2006)

12 C. e's
1 desert hairy
1 flat rock

my collection started less than a week ago, though.


----------



## Prymal (Jan 24, 2006)

BTW,

Am I the only eccentric keeper that separates his "pet" scorps from the scorps in the collection? The below are family pets and regularly handled by my kids (my youngest son Jordan (19) also keeps scorps) and have been handled by many kids in my neighborhood (except my "glabri") during the past 10 years! LOL

Anyway, my long-term pet scorps include:

0.2.0 P. imperator 
1.1.0 C. jonesii
1.1.0 O. asper
0.1.0 O. rugiceps
0.1.0 O. glabrifrons

Luc


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 24, 2006)

walton09 said:
			
		

> thats a hell lot from my wish list!!!!!!!!!!!:wall: :wall: :wall:


dont have too maney diffrent species but i got em in bulk. reason  for that is i wanna breed em so there is lots to go around. pretty much all of em are juves so they still got a little ways to go.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 24, 2006)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> dont have too maney diffrent species but i got em in bulk. reason  for that is i wanna breed em so there is lots to go around. pretty much all of em are juves so they still got a little ways to go.


welldo let me know you have sling then! any time from now!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 24, 2006)

no worries everyone on the board will know.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 24, 2006)

heh, do let us know Guy, I'll be interested in some A. australis (hector) and A. carissicauda for sure.
Jamison


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 24, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> heh, do let us know Guy, I'll be interested in some A. australis (hector) and A. carissicauda for sure.
> Jamison


will do, everyone wants a crassicauda.


----------



## Prymal (Jan 24, 2006)

Guy,

I'd be interested in some offspring of A. amoreuxi, A. australis hector, A. bicolor and A. crassicauda. 

Luc


----------



## Chiba3010 (Feb 10, 2006)

*The List*

As of 2/10/06, my current scorp legion ranks as follows:


Androctonus australis

Androctonus bicolor

Androctonus mauritanicus 

Bothriurid sp. ???

Buthacus leptochelys nitzani

Buthus occitanus

Centruroides nigrimanus (2)

Centruroides vittatus 

Cheloctonus jonesii (2)

Hottentotta polystictus (4)

Iomachus politus

Leiurus quinquestriatus

Liocheles australasiae

Mesobuthus gibbosus (5)

Odonturus dentatus (14)

Parabuthus transvaalicus (2)

Tityus bahiensis

Tityus serrulatus (2)

Tityus stigmurus (13+  Just popped on 2/10  -  I'll count the exact # of young once they've climbed off of Momma!)

Zabius fuscus

-Craig


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 10, 2006)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> 1.A. Australis 10males 10 females
> 2.A. Bicolor 10males 10 females
> 3.A. Crassicauda 10males 10 females
> 4.A. mauritanicus 10males 10 females
> ...


Do you get the hector and regular morphs of A.australis from the same brood like you do with H.arizonensis and H.a.pallidus? or do your hectors just breed hectors? (I'm assuming you breed your scorps due to approx. even male/fem ratio)


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 10, 2006)

A. mauretanicus
B. jacksoni
C. vittatus
P. imperator
P. cavimanus
S. mesaensis

that's my current list, I plan on breeding B. jacksoni at some point (right now all I have is what I beleive is either a sub-adult or adult female), and will possibly be adding Parabuthus liosoma to my collection soon.


----------



## BaronFel181 (Feb 11, 2006)

3 Pandinus imperator (adults)
1 Heterometrus spinifer (adult)
1 Heterometrus longimanus (adult)
1 Hadogenes troglodytes (adult female)
1 Hadrurus arizonensis (adult)
1 Opisthacanthus asper (adult)
1 Scorpio maurus palmatus (juv)
1 Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili (juv)
1 Hotttentotta trilineatus (juv)
1 Parabuthus transvaalicus (adult male)
1 Parabuthus mossambicensis (adult)
1 Parabuthus liosoma (adult female)
1 Androctonus australis (adult male)
1 Androctonus bicolor (adult male)
1 Androctonus mauritanicus (adult female)
3 Centruroides exilicauda (juvs and adult)
2 Centruroides gracilis (adult females)
1 Centruroides vittatus (adult female)
1 Centruroides margaritatus (adult male)
1 Tityus serrulatus (juv)
1 Tityus paraensis (adult male)
1 Superstitionia donensis (adult)
1 Vaejovis spinigerus (adult)


----------



## Prymal (Feb 11, 2006)

Not too much has changed aside from getting rid of the rest of my Centruroides spp. Just wanted to get my list up under the "MotorCitySavage" moniker!

2.2.0 Androctonus amoreuxi
2.2.0 A. australis
2.4.0 A. bicolor (incl. "aeneas" morph)
0.2.0 A. crassicauda
6.6.0 A. mauritanicus
0.17.0 Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (incl. A. pococki bajae & A. p. pococki)
1.1.0 Cheloctonus jonesii
5.7.28 Diplocentrus lindo
3.4.11 D. peloncillensis
2.4.9 D. spitzeri
0.1.0 D. whitei
0.2.0 Euscorpius flavicaudis
2.0.0 E. hadzii
0.1.0 E. italicus
3.5.0 Hadrurus arizonensis (incl. H. a. "pallidus" morph)
1.2.0 H. spadix
0.1.0 Heterometrus longimanus
0.1.0 H. spinifer
0.8.0 Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.2.0 Mesobuthus eupeus
5.7.0 M. martensii
1.1.0 Opisthacanthus asper
0.1.0 Pandinus cavimanus
1.2.0 P. imperator

Hopeful summer additions:

Androctonus crassicauda, A. australis "hector", D. whitei, Heterometrus cyaneus, H. laoticus, H. swammerdami, Mesobuthus eupeus, M. gibbosus, M. tamulus and who knows what else? Trying to remain minimalistic in my approach to keeping! LOL

Luc


----------



## Pandora (Feb 12, 2006)

*My little scorpy-collection*

Regrettably, not too much...
But I hope to collect more in the future.

 2.0.0 Androctonus australis 
 1.1.1 Babycurus jacksoni 
 2.3.0 Centruroides gracilis 
 1.1.0 Heterometrus laoticus 
 0.1.0 Hottentotta hottentotta 
 1.0.0 Pandinus imperator 
 0.0.7 Leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## hamfoto (Feb 16, 2006)

*update*

1.1 Centruroides exilicauda (gravid)
0.1.0 Centruroides exilicauda gertschi
0.1.0 Centruroides margaritatus
0.2.0 Centruroides gracilis
0.1.0 Tityus costatus
0.1.0 Tityus falconensis
0.1.0 Tityus serrulatus
0.1.0 Hottentotta franzwerneri
0.1 Vaejovis spinigerus (gravid)

fun, fun, fun...

Chris


----------

